# pregnacare plus and asprin



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello,

This maybe a slightly silly question, I have been taking asprin after 3 failed embryo transfers (dr said it wouldnt hurt no tests done) and I finally got my BFP yesterday hooray.

Anyway my question is there seems to be some confusion as to weather I can take Pregnacare plus with it??  Could you tell me if this is safe to take, I have only had one so far.  I want to do the best for my baby obviously but am happy to take something different if I need to.  

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the amount of fish oil in a pregnacare plus tablet is low enough not to cause and increased risk of bleeding. Studies using 4 grams of fish oil a day and aspirin showed no increase in bleeding risk, and the dose of aspirin in those studies was 300mg.
You are probably taking 1/4 of that dose of aspirin and the dose of fish oil is only 0.6 grams.
If you have risk factors for bleeding then speak to your doctor.


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply only I thought it was the vitamin k that causes an issue not the fish oil! 

Ive never had a problem with bleeding the asprin 75mg was just thrown in for good measure.

Thanks.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Vitamin K *de*creases your risk of bleeding as it is essential for the manufacture of clotting factors. Severe deficiency is only likely to result from prolonged malnutrition or severe liver disease (as vitamin K is stored in the liver). Supplemental amounts in the normal person won't make any difference as you will have plenty of stored vitamin K that is already being used for everything you need it for and you are just topping up.
They sometimes supplement women in the last month of pregnancy who are on certain antieplieptic drugs too to ensure the baby's risk of bleeding is not excessive and as a new born and they also give all babies vitamin K at birth by injection or by mouth (as long as you consent).
Vitamin K is blocked by a drug called warfarin used to treat blood clots. When patients are on that drug and then take supplements of vitamin K when their warfarin levels were previously stabilised, you can reduce the warfarin effect and potentially cause a blood clot.
There is no interaction with aspirin as far as I am aware. Aspirin is an antiplatelet cell drug and does not act on clotting factors.
In pregnacare there is only 0.07mg of vitamin K - treatment doses are between 1mg and 10mg!

I would stop worrying!


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you..  Your right I should stop worrying a googling! 

x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I just thought I would do a little google myself to see what you have been reading.

There is a lot of made up garbage out there is all I can say.   People don't know what they are on about. They read one thing, don't really understand it and pass it on as chinese whispers. It makes me despair.  

By way of comparison - do you eat broccoli? - one 4 ounce serving of broccoli contains almost double the amount of vitamin K in a pregnacare tablet.
And one 100 g bag of watercress and spinach has more than 4 times one pregnacare tablet. 

No one is saying you should not eat these things are they? I expect they are suggesting you should eat them for the health and iron content.

Even patients on warfarin are not told to avoid these foods, but they are told to eat the same amount of them each week so the warfarin dose is stabilised against their intake of vitamin K.

It is very worrying what you can find on the internet.


----------

